# war on lead



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

» The War on Ammo Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

They have shut down the USA last lead smelting plant. Now we have to count on the Chinese for lead for our bullets.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Naaahhh...
We've got lots and lots of depleted uranium.


...And also some that's not been depleted, just yet.


----------

